# Lost Job



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

After giving everything I had to this company for the last 18 years I along with 14 of my coworkers where let go last week.

Starting 5 years ago the company started rolling out a new software package world wide and thus has moved all of the development work to the home office over seas. So now region North America no longer has an IT department.

I have dug out the old yellowed resume and have started a job search.

I currently live in the Tulsa, Oklahoma area and am seeking a Senior Systems Analyst job. I have 25 years of programming and IT experience using some of the most common software such as (Oracle, PeopleSoft, SAP, etc. etc.)

If anyone has any leads that I could use in my networking efforts it would be greatly appreciated.

As of now the camper if safe, but with this economy I do not know for how long.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the job loss. I can say that so far (knock on wood) the economy where I live is holding pretty good. You might check with Lockheed Martin Corporation to see about openings, they do a lot of IT work in support of the Hanford Clean up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, I used to be in the IT industry and saw the same thing coming and jumped ship 5 years ago. Last year my company outsourced our IT department to India. Unfortuneately it is much cheaper to do business this way. I see that you have Oracle experience. DB is about the only IT field I know of that is hiring. If I were you and wanted to stay in the IT field, I would sharpen my DB skills and go from there. Junior DBA's start at $45K and you can get to a senior DBA position in a couple years which in my experience start around $105K. It's the most stable of IT fields because even if you do outsource part of your network, it is not fast or efficient to work on a DBA server with billions of rows over a long distance network...so there are always local DBs and local DBAs regardless of where the rest of the IT department is parked. Data is too valuable to just hand it over to another company to keep.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that.

But keep your head up and hopefully something will shine your way!!

we were just talking at lunch today on Job Losses .............and we had three sales people whom had lost their jobs with cutbacks & the economy....only to find an equal or better job with in the month......

So there are some hiring.....

I wish you the best in your search


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry about your job loss. There's alot of that going around lately. I work at Cat, and they are laying off folks still - salaried, management, and hourly (union). I have 35 years there, but nobody is immune. (They even cut several VPs.)

I feel sorry for you, because I've been in your shoes and know the feeling of helplessness. You *will *get another job eventually - it's just that you're not sure when and how much pain there will be along the way. It ain't fun, for sure.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Something will open up soon. You know what they say - when a door closes in one place, another opens up somewhere else.

Keep the faith, man.









Mike


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your job loss. Check with your local collages, they are having to upgrade their security and networks and using alot of IT's good luck with your search.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We are sorry to hear that friend. My family can empathize with your situation.

My wife recently lost her job due to EXTREME mismanagement of the company she worked for. They did not pay the bills and took moneys for personal use. They did not pay the health insurance premium and neglected to tell the employees who were accumulating bills thinking they had health insurance. They missed 4 pay periods while assuring the employees that the money was coming. Then they sent everyone home. She went without a paycheck for over 6 weeks, then finally got unemployment.

Sherry immediately started searching for a new position. However she did not use the normal methods of want-ads, agencies, etc. She searched the yellow pages for all electronic firms in our area and then Googled that name for a web site. She then sent her resume to the firms through their website.
7 weeks after being "laid off" she has a new job with the same pay and better benefits!

There is a job for you out there. Keep plugging away and you'll find it!

Dan


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, I'm really sorry to hear that you lost your job like that, it has to be devastating, being at the company for as long as you were. This may be kind of far-fetched, but I've made a lot of professional contacts via the website LinkedIn.com, you can find people from your recent company as well as others from other companies who want to see your resume.

I hope you find something soon!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree with Jonna. LinkedIn is GREAT for networking yourself. Great tech stuff out there. You should also check with the local headhunters. SAP and DB consulting is HUGE right now.

Hey... ever think of just doing IT consulting on your own?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry about the job loss. I don't know about your area, but Walmart has been hiring IT people like crazy for about 2 months. Check there listings, i think that are planning some kind of major upgrade.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the job loss. Seems nobody's safe, these days. Keep plugging along and know you're not alone in this thing.
Darlene


----------

